# Stroboskop Effekt nach DVD Erstellung



## ze_sniper1 (16. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Kurze Vorgeschichte:

Film mit DV-Kamera aufgenommen – mit Ulead Media Studio Pro gecaptured – mit Ulead Media Studio Pro geschnitten – Exportiert auf Festplatte (DV-Format) – Mit CCE 2.66 nach MPEG2 komprimiert (VBR 6000) – mit Ulead Power Tools v1.2 auf DVD gebrannt.

Mein Problem: Spiele ich die DVD auf den Player ab, habe ich bei schnellen Bewegungen eine Art Stroboskop Effekt. Glaube sagen zu können, das es kein Interlaceproblem ist.

Das Video wurde in den Power Tools nicht mehr neu komprimiert. Spiele ich die MPG Datei aus CCE vor dem weiterverarbeiten mit den Power Tools ab, z.B.: Power DVD, ist der Effekt nicht zu sehen.

Der Effekt tritt nach dem brennen auf DVD im Standalone Player sowie auch auf dem PC (Power DVD) auf. 

Logischer Weise muss das Problem mit dem Power Tools zusammen hängen. Oder? Wieso?

mfg
ze_sniper1


----------



## goela (17. Januar 2003)

Definiere mal genauer den Stroboskop-Effekt! Besser wäre natürlich ein Screenshot.

Wenn das Bild auf im Standbild "verfranst" aussieht, dann ist es ein Interlace Problem.

So wie Du geschrieben hast, tritt der Effekt nur bei schnellen Bewegungen auf. Möglich wäre auch, dass Du dort an den Anschlag der Datenrate kommst. Hast Du schon mal das MPEG mit dem Bitrate-Viewer angeschaut. Dort kannst Du die durchschnittliche Datenrate als auch den max. und min. Wert der Datenrate ablesen.


----------



## ze_sniper1 (18. Januar 2003)

Screenshot geht nicht, da man das Ganze nur im Film erkennen kann. 
Bei einem Standbild kann ich keine verfransten stellen feststellen.

Wenn ich das MPEG File über TV out an den Fernseher gebe passt alles optimal. Erst nach dem ich die DVD mit Ulead Power Tools erstellt habe tritt der Effekt auf. 

ze_sniper1


----------



## goela (19. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht musst Du beim Brennen der DVD das Augangsmaterial ohne Field Order, also progressiv, erstellen.
So muss ich es bei meinen SVCDs machen.


----------



## ze_sniper1 (20. Januar 2003)

... werde ich mal versuchen danke.

ze_sniper1


----------



## ze_sniper1 (21. Januar 2003)

... hat auch nichts gebracht.

@ goela

Welche Programme benutzt Du?

ze_sniper


----------



## goela (21. Januar 2003)

Aktuell bin an der Grundlagenforschung, was das Erstellen von SVCD von analogem und digitalem Videomaterial angeht.

Nun ich verwende momentan im Verbund VirtualDub (als Frameserver) und TMPEGEnc (mit 30Tage Trail für MPEG2).
Dabei gehe ich so vor, dass ich in VirtualDub folgende Filter einsetze: dynamic noise reduction, smart interlace und falls notwenig (bei Innenaufnahmen mit schlechtem Licht -> starkes Rauschen), blur (macht Video weicher, dafür aber keine Blockartefakte mehr - jeder muss für sich entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist)

Das Ganze schicke ich dann an den Frameserver (unkomprimiert) und spiele dies in TMPEG ein. Dort arbeite ich überall mit non-interlace!

Damit habe ich bisher die besten Ergebnisse erzielen können. Keine Blockartefakte. Ich habe eine Datenrate von ca. 2400 (ohne Ton).
Demnächst will ich mal Tests machen, wie sich die Qualität auswirkt, wenn ich mit der Field Order arbeite!

Gestern musste ich feststellen, dass 2pass VBR keine Verbesserung bringt - dafür aber doppelte Rechenzeit. Lieber MVBR verwenden!?


----------



## ze_sniper1 (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Ok, habe es jetzt soweit geschafft, dass ich diesen Stroboskopeffekt nicht mehr im Video sehen kann. Hat wohl doch was mit Interlaced zu tun gehabt. 

Habe zur Beseitigung des Effektes im CCE auf Progressive Frame umgestellt. Wo ist eigentliche diese Funktion in der Version 2.66 versteckt. Konnte sie nicht finden. Habe deshalb wieder die Version 2.64 installiert.

Jetzt gibts aber schon wieder ein weiteres Problem:
Das Video ansich läuft jetzt sauber auf meinen Player ab. Nur die Effekte die ich mit Ulead eingefügt habe, (3d Effekte) weisen jetzt das interlace Problem auf. Das Video aber nicht. 

Was ist zetzt schon weider los?

ze_sniper1


----------



## goela (25. Januar 2003)

Kannst Du das Video nicht "ohne Halbbilder" aus Ulead erstellen lassen?

Welche Version von MediaStudio Pro verwendest Du den?


----------

